# niiiice!



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Found this on the neutral in a JB between a sercive disco and a couple of splitters. Wasn't my job, so I didn't get to see where it went. I assume there were others on the hots too.

Took it apart and there was a nut soldered to the clamp where the #8 screw peirced the cable. The bolt head for the terminal post was soldered too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Found this on the neutral in a JB between a sercive disco and a couple of splitters. Wasn't my job, so I didn't get to see where it went. I assume there were others on the hots too.
> 
> Took it apart and there was a nut soldered to the clamp where the #8 screw peirced the cable. The bolt head for the terminal post was soldered too.



I wonder how much the # 8 screw is rated for..:laughing:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

That is awesome. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I wonder how much the # 8 screw is rated for..:laughing:


 
It just hit the side of the cable too. Took out about .5 of one strand.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

That's even better than guys tying in services with romex connectors :thumbup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rdr said:


> That's even better than guys tying in services with romex connectors :thumbup:


 
yeah, I think by virtue of the solder that there is a _'value added'_ clamp.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Why can't I stop laughing? Jesus, you'd think a split bolt cost a million dollars.

-John


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Why can't I stop laughing? Jesus, you'd think a split bolt cost a million dollars.
> 
> -John


 
Methinks they must have done this hot. Come to think of it, when I walked on site the others were talking about how there was no disco. It _was_ kind of hard to find, but it was there.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Big John said:


> Why can't I stop laughing? Jesus, you'd think a split bolt cost a million dollars.
> 
> -John


Maybe it was one of those guys that does the $499 service changes and he figured he didn't need fancy fangled doo dads to do his 'lektrishinin!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What I like is the fact that the hose clamp is made in Canada. Hell, our toothpicks are even made in China dammit! Does Canada still manufacture alot of goods? If so maybe I can start buying online from Canada.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> What I like is the fact that the hose clamp is made in Canada. Hell, our toothpicks are even made in China dammit! Does Canada still manufacture alot of goods? If so maybe I can start buying online from Canada.


 
It is a Tridon clamp. Looked up their website, HQ is in TN. They probably make 'em in China now too:no:

We _do_ make alot of _wood_ up here though......


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> What I like is the fact that the hose clamp is made in Canada. Hell, our toothpicks are even made in China dammit! Does Canada still manufacture alot of goods? If so maybe I can start buying online from Canada.


Our manufacturing sector has been decimated over the past few decades as well but there are still quite a few things made here.

I still have yet to do a service call in a factory in China.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

very innovative hackery.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not so sure it's hack at all. I was thinking THEFT of UTILITY POWER.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I'm not so sure it's hack at all. I was thinking THEFT of UTILITY POWER.


 
Heh. Now that you mention it, I _think_ this was before the meters, though I'm not positive.:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Heh. Now that you mention it, I _think_ this was before the meters, though I'm not positive.:no:


At least they bonded the N-G even though their might not have been any over current protection. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_hhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...._


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

rdr said:


> That's even better than guys tying in services with romex connectors :thumbup:


What's wrong with that? Old boss man and I always did that, the POCO always came behind us and put on their crimp sleeves after the inspection. But this was before Progress Energy started being such a d*** about cutting services loose and doing service changes without their approval first. Now, they want to be the ones who cut it loose and tie it back in. Don't care if it is just temp to get it back on til the inspector can come out.


----------

